# Am I overpaying for my short stay apartment?



## thirty6chambers (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm paying 13,500AED/month for a 2 bedroom apartment in The Greens right next to the golf course. Utilities and once a week maid service is included. Is this still a bit high? If so, where can I look to find a furnished short stay apartment besides dubizzle?


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

thirty6chambers said:


> I'm paying 13,500AED/month for a 2 bedroom apartment in The Greens right next to the golf course. Utilities and once a week maid service is included. Is this still a bit high?


The equivalent of 162,000 a year seems really high, even with utilities and maid service!!! (Although I don't have a good suggestion for an alternative - sorry)


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There are loads of Serviced Apartment buildings in Tecom (by the Greens) and Al Barsha. Just drive round them and go and ask their rates. Simple.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Wandabug's advice is spot on.
The going rate for such unfurnished apartments in Greens probably would be in the 95K-115K range. But do bear in mind that there will be a premium over this for being furnished (say 20%) and a premium for this being short stay rental (say 20-25%)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Try and negotiate for what you want. Throw out a much lower number and see what they will come down to. Find out what is out there. 

Go to the building you are currently in and tell them you found someone that will give you a two bedroom for x amount and see if they will beat it. It doesnt hurt to ask!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Holy.... I think thats quite expensive. 

I rented an apartment through a company called Mangrove something or other, dont remember the full name. Best thing to do is google "Dubai Apartments" and youll probably get tons of results. I paid about $2,000 USD per month for a furnished place that included maid service. It was only a 1 bedroom though in JLT. Greens might be a bit more expensive but should not be $4,000... thats insane.


----------

